# Obsessive Behavoir



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

My 8 month old intact male V Roka has been having some issues with obsessive behavior and humping at the dog park lately and I was wondering if anyone here has some input. 

In the past two months or so I have been noticing some very obsessive behavior with Roka when we go to the dog park. Some days (now it is becoming more and more frequent) Roka will choose a dog at the dog park to whom he attaches himself and will not leave that dog for anything. He will pester the other dog incessantly trying to play (full body wag, play bows, etc) then begin humping if the other dog doesn't reciprocate. Once he "chooses" the dog at the park absolutely NOTHING will get him to stop pestering the other dog. I have tried all his favorite treats, distracting him with his favorite toys, playing fetch, time outs, etc and haven't had any success. Even if we leave the park for a 5 minute time out he will search the park until he finds that same dog again. It has been getting progressively worse, and it is to the point now where we just leave the park once he starts because there is nothing that will get him to stop.

Besides all this he is normally very well behaved playing with other dogs, and he often gets comments from people about how well he plays (on his good days when he isn't getting obsessive). 

I have tried to decode his choice in dogs, and haven't been able to find a pattern other than they generally tend to be more timid male dogs (however he has also "chosen" a few females and a few more assertive dogs too), and that for some reason hairy dogs tend to be a target more often than short haired ones. My biggest fear is that one day he is going to pick the wrong dog to pester/hump and get himself into a fight.

I'm not sure if this is just a "teenager" behavior that will pass, if it is something I need to work on, or if I need to give up on the dog park completely, but any input would be greatly appreciated! I would really love to be able to take him to the park since living in the city leaves few other good options for exercise until he is old enough to come jogging/biking with me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> My biggest fear is that one day he is going to pick the wrong dog to pester/hump and get himself into a fight.


That would be the right dog for him.
One that puts him in his place without going over bored would teach him that type of play is not acceptable. If he were a puppy I would just stop him, but as a teenager I would probably yank him so hard sideways his feet would come off the ground.
As he gets older 2 commands are going to start becoming more important. They are Leave It, and Here, and will get him out of most unwanted situations.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks TexasRed!

He has had several situations in which he has gotten snapped at enough to yelp, but even that hasn't stopped him yet. I'm always happy when the other dogs will get after him for his rude behavior, but often times the owners will reprimand their dogs even when I tell them I am ok with their dog snapping at Roka. It has been very frustrating. I usually end up leaving again because I feel bad for the other dog that Roka has been pestering for so long and their owner is taking away their only way of defending themselves.

When he is humping I usually use a growly "EH EH" (his "no" command) and yank him off, but perhaps I am not being firm enough with this?

We are definitely working hard on "here" however it has definitely gotten a lot more difficult with his teenage hormones... :

Another question - I have been doing quite a bit research on ecollar training and I plan to begin starting some things with it soon (he has been adjusting to just wearing one for about a month now). Is this something I could incorporate into working through some of these obsessive/humping behaviors once he is trained in on the ecollar?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, but its by training Here, and Leave it. Then overlaying the command with the ecollar. You don't want your dog to think the stimulation came from the other dog.


----------

